# Audition? Soundbooth? Was wofür?



## gbwolf1983 (25. September 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich lese hier viel von Audition. Ein Kumpel von mir studiert an einer Fachhochschule irgendwas mit Film und Rundfunk, und erzählt immer von Soundbooth.

Nun möchte ich ein kleines Hörspiel machen ... was benutzte ich dazu am besten?

Audition oder Soundbooth? Welche Märkte bedienen die beiden sonst so? Also wer macht was mit welchem Programm?

Schöne Grüße,
Christian.


----------



## kalle123456 (25. September 2008)

Hallo,
für eine Postproduktion, hat sich Audition gut bewährt. Für das Web gibt es Soundbooth siehe hier. In deinen Fall würde ich Audition nehmen.

Gruss


----------

